# Mr. or Mrs.?



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm new to this site so I'm hoping the photos are attached. 

This chicken was bought by a somewhat flaky teenage niece. She says the lady told her it was 2 months old. In these pics it's 3 weeks older so almost 3 months now. This birds wattle was this red when I got it, so is she older than the lady said? Or, is she really a he and 3 months old? 

Thanks!


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok, here's the photo. It's really hard to get a good one, she doesn't like me getting to close. It cuts off her tail but her feathers are rounded.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

She laid down and I got a better pic.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing a pullet .


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Does it seem older than 3 months? I'm still new, but I thought their wattles didn't turn red until closer to laying.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

looks like a pullet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like a Leghorn pullet.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Leghorn pullets get red WAY earlier than you think they should.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok, thank you. That's good to know, about them getting red earlier. Now I'll just wait for the eggs! Lol, thanks again!


----------

